# longest time spent on one game?



## fr0stscale (May 24, 2008)

i've played many games and put alot of hours into them, most i stop and move on you know but there is just those ones that stick and i still play for years.

for example, i had 600 hours into super smash bros melee before i got bored and started over my data again

well any way what is the game you've played the most and how long have u played them hours wise?


----------



## Grimfang (May 24, 2008)

I wish I had a measured count of time put into Starcraft. I don't think anything else I've played will ever top the playtime I put into that.

Damn.. that's like the only game that makes me want to start playing games again. Besides Rockband.


----------



## net-cat (May 24, 2008)

Probably FF7. The only game I've ever owned that the time hit the maximum. (99:59:59)

Some of that may have been from me leaving it overnight, though.


----------



## Dyluck (May 24, 2008)

I've probably played Melee about that much if not more, but I'll omit it because it's such an outlier. I've got 200+ hours in Final Fantasy Tactics Advance, and probably more than that in Morrowind and maybe Oblivion. I doubt that I've spent that long on any other games, though.


----------



## Krugg (May 24, 2008)

I've probably spent 200+ hours in Oblivion but the real winner (or loser depending on how you look at it) was my warcrack addiction: Definitely over 1500 hours on that game.


----------



## Mozee (May 24, 2008)

I've spent at least 500+ hours playing Pump it Up in the arcade

Over 120 total playing beatmania IIDX here at home


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 24, 2008)

StarWars Battlefront II

Not sure how many hours.  I've had the game since it came out and still play it.

I have it for PS2 and 360.


----------



## Aryeonos (May 24, 2008)

Pikmin, or SC, I dunno...I'm on my, 16- day in pikmin, I already got everthing though. Although, me friend spent an entire week playing animal crossing without sleep, just Mountain dews, and freezy dinners. I dont think I could say how many hours, but probably it would ad up to a month in SC time. Jumble sentances and entropy all that jazz.


----------



## Rayne (May 24, 2008)

Probably around 800 hours in Day of Defeat: Source. Realism units will be the death of me...


----------



## Aldog076 (May 24, 2008)

Starcraft...and Company of Heroes along with Gears of War and DoD:source..i have no way of telling how much of my life i have wasted/wasting on those games...


----------



## Kyoujin (May 24, 2008)

FF7 probably, and Halo 2 since I used to play that all the time.. No idea how much time I put in, though.

Plus one of my Mass Effect games has like 90-100 hours into it, I think.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 24, 2008)

World of Warcraft probably..


----------



## Werevixen (May 24, 2008)

I'll probably be kicked in the head for this, but I've been on Furcadia for 8 years, and now nearly 6 years on Runescape (commence the beating).


Though, Runescape isn't so bad beyond the graphics. It's like a Disney movie- fun for all ages if you can get into it.


----------



## Aryeonos (May 24, 2008)

Ohh I just remembered, The Sims! Sims one...I played until sims two came out, almost non stop, we even made a new bob after the first died of dizeese. And sims two...I got anthro skins and sci fi build mode stuff, so I got no reason to stop playing. those two would ad up to  mabye six months straight play time.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 24, 2008)

Jagged Alliance 2.

I thought I got over it, then I downloaded the 1.13v mod


----------



## eternal_flare (May 24, 2008)

FF tactics, over 99:99:99 hours^_^ Yep, trying to complete every single details.


----------



## Aryeonos (May 24, 2008)

Yes but sims has no end!


----------



## Vore Writer (May 24, 2008)

I know I spent a lot of time on Gladius. Which is amusing considering I use to dislike that game when I first got it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 24, 2008)

For me, in terms of starting a game and beating it for the first time, GoldenEye 007. Took me a full month to the day to beat all 20 missions on 00 Agent setting. (Timelength wise, I think Zelda: Link To The Past on the SNES took longer, but that was only because it was at my mom's house, and we only went there every other weekend)


----------



## SirRob (May 24, 2008)

Probably Melee, but my Brawl time's catching up pretty quickly. ;D


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 24, 2008)

I've got about 200 days of in-game time in total on WoW. Of course, most of that was me AFK / Alt-tabbed waiting for an MC-Naxx raid to start up. Still though... Oh god... :C


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 24, 2008)

For total time, hard to say. I've never really kept track of that kind of stuff. But I'd estimate that SSBM would be tops.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 24, 2008)

I wish I had something to keep track of time in games I played as a kid. But I can say that at this point I think Morrowind and Oblivion are probably the most time I've logged into a game with 200 hrs each. Skies of Arcadia probably comes next with about 100 hrs logged into the game.


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (May 24, 2008)

Probably MineSweepers.


----------



## Armaetus (May 25, 2008)

1,603 hours on Oblivion for the PC using many mods, even self-made ones along with all the official expansion/plugins. This is over a 2 year period of playing it nearly daily and nearly ignoring the majority of my other PC games.

C&C Generals Zero Hour has 381 hours, but I've not played it in ages.

STALKER has 178 hours now and rising.

Who else uses Xfire here?


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 25, 2008)

Ecco the Dolphin. Groan........... such a good game


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 25, 2008)

I would stay up from 18.00 to 4.00 playing Halo online for the PC for atleast seven months or more.


----------



## E-mannor (May 25, 2008)

due to my natural insomnia i only sleep about 4-6 hours a night at best so i have spent allot of time on video games

pokemon- +100 hours
Golden Sun (both 1+2)- +100 hours
Adventure quest- +200 hours
Dragonfable- +100 hours
Runescape- +200 hours
Animal Crossing- +300 hours
Super Smash Brothers Melee- 300 hours
Oblivion- +200 hours
World of Warcraft- +500 hours
Halo 3- +200 hours
Guitar hero 1+2+3 and rock band- +200 hours


----------



## Kickapoo (May 25, 2008)

World of Warcraft...ugh, I think when I last did /played, I had 45 days played just on one character.  45 x 24 hours, you do the math....


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 25, 2008)

Kickapoo said:


> World of Warcraft...ugh, I think when I last did /played, I had 45 days played just on one character.  45 x 24 hours, you do the math....



There's no way you could have played 24 hours a day for 45 days...(unless you left the computer on.) Unless you mean an ACCUMALATED (sp) time of 45 days (which is 1,080 hours)


----------



## KazukiFerret (May 25, 2008)

my longest setting on one game was three days straight on Animal Crossing, and yes I discovered, that frighteningly enough there are winning conditions in Animal Crossing, that or the game took pity on me after I'd completed the catalog, museum, saved the Max amount of money, paid off all my loans, gotten the town fucking perfect and yeah... Animal Crossing, it was my crack


----------



## Kickapoo (May 25, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> There's no way you could have played 24 hours a day for 45 days...(unless you left the computer on.) Unless you mean an ACCUMALATED (sp) time of 45 days (which is 1,080 hours)



Well, when you play World of Warcarft, it records how much you have played.  So if you go past 24 hours on one character, it'll start adding days to it.  Of course I didn't play 24 hours a day, but the time I played kept stacking up to that amount over about a year and a half of me playing the game.  So yea, it means an accumalated time of 45 days.  And ugh, that sickens me I spent that many hours....*facepaw


----------



## Cmdr-A (May 25, 2008)

Hell if I remember anymore X.x

but prolly over a 100 hours each rpg...

MS Saga's A New Dawn
All the pokemon games..Lol
Who knows on the FPS's I play...haha. what a waste of time i've done XD


----------



## Stratelier (May 25, 2008)

Me?  Let's see...

80+ hours in FF12
60+ hours of Okami
100+ hours (each) for PokÃ©mon Red, Yellow, and Gold versions
80+ hours of PokÃ©mon Emerald


----------



## Madness (May 25, 2008)

Ive racked up 300+ hours on PSO ep1 & 2 for the Game Cube and ive got a game saved on Gal Civ 2 that has been going for 80 hours.


----------



## TehSean (May 26, 2008)

Battlefield franchise. Probably BF2 the most though. And they even record your statistics. I've spent well over a continuous week of time in the game (over a period of 1 year). :<

Second-place is probably Alpha Centauri since it's a turn based civilization builder and just a huge game besides and was pretty fun to play. Make your own units? Woo! Cool! I can make a unit specifically for defense and if I wanted, I could even make a SUPER unit! Or. OR. I could make a unit geared for defense, but outfitted with a weapon just slightly strong enough to defeat my enemy.


----------



## LizardKing (May 26, 2008)

5 years of playing Counter Strike 1.6, probably close to 4,000 hours or so. Maybe more. Pretty depressing really.

Aside from that, a few hundred hours of Morrowind, Oblivion and Neverwinter Nights and various expansions.


----------



## Sylvine (May 26, 2008)

6 Years of playing Diablo2. Hours not counted. 

Second would probably be Turok2 Multiplayer. 

Third, final Fantasy 7 with well over 700 hours total. 

~Sylv


----------



## Jelly (May 26, 2008)

Honestly, probably SotN. Not because its long, but because I had at least one game going at any given time since it came out. Although, that probably stopped about 3 years.

I still remember where everything is, and most of the drops per enemy.

God, I love that game. I'm going to go start one right now.


----------



## Dynomite810 (May 26, 2008)

I've spent a ton of time on FF7...I, too, hit the maximum time on there. Halo 3 is getting a ton of hours on it too...I'm probably somewhere near 100 hours now...

Maybe I need more of a life? xD


----------



## Project_X (May 26, 2008)

12 years on Sonic The Hedgehog 3
Reason: Carnival Night Zone Act 2 was too confusing....


----------



## BlueLiger (May 26, 2008)

i've spent at least 200 hours on each pokemon game....


----------



## Azure (May 27, 2008)

FF7, Still running, I believe, as I haven't defeated Emerald or Ruby weapon yet.  I lost interest years ago, but the timer still runs.


----------



## Werevixen (May 27, 2008)

Probably going to get kicked in the head, but RuneScape. Since 2002 to be exact to this very day. Admittedly having a 2 year hiatus from it though.


Fine, the graphics suck, and 90% of the playerbase is at level with World of Warcraft's, but unlike World of Warcrap, RuneScape has alot of gameplay and content to offer.


----------



## Drecano (May 27, 2008)

Just racked up 200 hours on Monster Hunter Freedom 2.  Still HR2 though.  Never mind, still enjoying.  Looking forward to unlocking Shen Gao Ren and beating him up.


----------



## yak (May 27, 2008)

StarCraft and Counter Strike 1.6 for me. 

'Been playing them since they were released and still counting. It's an addiction of sorts, and it does suck away precious time. But playing games inhibits the homicidal tendencies within me, so it's not a total loss.


----------



## Wovstah (May 27, 2008)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time...

I play that game so much, I'm a strategy guide.


----------



## Rhainor (May 27, 2008)

I've never really played any MMOGs, but I put 15 or 20 hours into Morrowind and didn't get anywhere remotely near the end.  I kinda wanna finish that someday...


----------



## Dyluck (May 27, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> I've never really played any MMOGs, but I put 15 or 20 hours into Morrowind and didn't get anywhere remotely near the end.  I kinda wanna finish that someday...



Prepare to spend 200 more hours on that game.


----------



## E-mannor (May 27, 2008)

@ werevixen

i used to play runescape, and was not too thrilled with the gameplay, but it was a good game.

my main problem was after i got to lv 102 my account got hacked and the mods could not do crap, after that i decided to go to WoW and have never regretted it ^-^


----------



## Armaetus (May 28, 2008)

Brawl is over 200 hours now with nearly 40 hours put into Wario alone in VS mode.


----------



## Tyhoon (May 29, 2008)

I've got 600 hours on Pokemon Pearl, and I've invested insane amounts of time in the series as well.

Right now though, the Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind owns the rights to my free time and what's salvagable of my soul.  I've nearly capped out my Lvl 80 multi-millionaire khajiit thief, and odds are I'll goof around even after I finish.


----------



## LordWibble (May 29, 2008)

Oblivion and Morrowind have about 100 hrs each. But my biggest timesink is probably X2: The Threat. Weeks, at least.


----------



## FrankTheWuffdrafox (May 29, 2008)

I've been playing CoD4 on the PS3 almost nonstop for the past few days.


----------



## Data_stalker (May 29, 2008)

Tyhoon: Love your sig, I'm a big GITS Fan.

I've put alot of time into Indigo Prophecy. Those maze type levels on the Military bas is fuking irritating.


----------



## LilDrakel (May 29, 2008)

i know this might not be that long compared to some of you but... the longest i've ever played without stopping was Halo 3 on X-box live and haven't stopped playing for 3 days straight. ^.=.^;;


----------



## Jhetmonev (May 30, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Probably going to get kicked in the head, but RuneScape. Since 2002 to be exact to this very day. Admittedly having a 2 year hiatus from it though.
> 
> Fine, the graphics suck, and 90% of the playerbase is at level with World of Warcraft's, but unlike World of Warcrap, RuneScape has alot of gameplay and content to offer.



It's the same for me.  I started runescape about the same time, and had a long break from it.  Later came back to it around 2004, and became a member.  Runescape has a lot more to offer than Wow, aside from the graphics IMO.  Although I only played WoW for about a month, there's a lot of stuff I prefer about RS.

I used to play it ever chance I got to.  XD  Tediously leveling up, doing unbearable quests, PKing, and hanging out with my clan.  I'd honestly hate to see the total of hours spent on it.  Too staggering of a number.  I still play it ever other day.  Spending a few mil on PK supplies and loosing it in bounty hunter.  Lol


Other than that, I was pretty addicted to SSBM, Total Annihilation and Tiberian Sun.  Just about 400+ on each


----------



## Lonely (Jun 2, 2008)

Pokemon Gold, main save - 214 hours, 57 minutes
I've got a second save with about another 40 or so.

All core Pokemon games ~ 650 hours.

And that's why I never got laid in middle/high school. >_>


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Jun 3, 2008)

Counter-Strike: With over 8 years of playing at about an hour a day....1065800 hours...w00t!


----------



## virus (Jun 3, 2008)

Everquest I spent 3 years and 4 months playing. On average 12 hours a day, almost everyday. Sometimes I spent 20+ hours a day..


----------



## Takun (Jun 3, 2008)

WoW or Pokemon....one of the two.


----------



## KittehChrisX (Jun 4, 2008)

@jellyhurwit: YAY! Another SotN-bastard! ^^  No question though, StarCraft. I was on Battle.net for about 15+ hours a day all Summer once. That's 1350 hours in three months, and I've been playing for five years. o.o


----------



## chamo (Jun 4, 2008)

Guild Wars, probably spent  around 1500hours.


----------



## LordWibble (Jun 4, 2008)

My FFX play-time read 78 hrs. Before I accidentally saved over it  .


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 5, 2008)

Ratchet & Clank 2 (AWESOME series of games). I probably put in a total of 180 hours of play into that. Not that I was stuck or anything, it's just so damn addictive and fun! Not to mention the main character is an anthro. That helped. X3


----------



## coracleboat (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't even want to try and guess how many hours I've actually spent playing Morrowind.

It's been out for, what, 6 years?  I wouldn't be surprised if my playtime could be measured in months.  Maybe close to a year.  It is very sad, I am aware of that, thank you.


----------



## sean11790 (Jun 6, 2008)

ugh about 600 hrs on the original cnc (also known as cnc 95, cnc gold, cnc tiberium dawn, and just cnc) and about ...3 hours X 300 days of the year X like 15 years=13500 hours on about 3 command and conquer games. those games rock!


----------



## specopsangheili (Jun 6, 2008)

Halo 2....12 hours a day for just over a year - you do the calculations :O


----------

